# Nursury for sale in Canada



## Ecotourism (May 15, 2001)

Hello everyone,
We are selling our family operated tree nursery in Alberta, Canada. It
has been developed over 25 years into a successful, stable, efficient
business. Our 3 sons are away at school and have decided not to continue
in the business so we are offering it for sale. My husband was educated
at the University of Alberta achieving a B.Sc. in Agriculture and has
used his knowledge in developing plant material well suited to our
Alberta market. Below is an overview of the business and property. It
is also an excellent base for ecotourism as this is a market just
opening up in our area and attractive to American and European
visitors. Please contact us for more information or refer this
opportunity to anyone that may be interested in diversifying his or her
market to Canada.

FOR SALE: CLEAN, PROSPEROUS BUSINESS: ALBERTA, CANADA.
TREE NURSERY, WITH ALPACA DIVERSIFICATION AND ECOTOURISM BASE
Beautiful, pristine, safe Alberta where traditional oil, gas and
agriculture as well as fast growing value-added manufacturing in
agri-food, petrochemicals, forest products; knowledge-based industries
and technology are propelling the province to economic prosperity
(http://www.gov.ab.ca/neweconomy). This is a prosperous diversified
expanding business, since 1975, located on 60 acres adjacent to a lake
just 80 miles from Edmonton an international city close to one million.

Centrally located, we ship trees all over the province. The nursery is
on a major highway, only 5 miles from a complete service town. This is
being sold as a fully operational, turn-key business including all
equipment, an approximate 9000 tree inventory, alpaca herd and many
repeat-client base.
Plant material has been selected from superior-adapted trees completely
hardy to this northern climate. Close to 3 river systems and lakes for
fly-fishing and boating, traditional farms and ranches with active
recreational horse community, unique and expansive wilderness areas with
varied wildlife, and world class golf courses. Only 2+hours from Rocky
Mountains.
Beautiful 3000 sq.ft.home, lower level completely developed with full
windows and walkout, overlooks lake which is used for irrigation and
recreation. Two-vehicle garage with extra work area all over heated
floor, 2400 sq.ft. metal clad machine shed and numerous other items and
buildings. US $720,000.00

Call 1-877-674-2693 (leave message) for pictures and more information or
email [email protected]


----------

